# Langkawi or Ipoh or Kuching ?



## nzaaaaaf (Jun 17, 2014)

Greeting all,

I would like to ask you about the best city to move and send the children to an international school? And where the climate better than others? Also, where housing is cheaper? 

1- Langkawi 
2- Ipoh 
3- kuching


thanks in advance


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

International Schools, Penang / KL but being the city, the housing isn't that cheap.

Are you coming here for retirement under the MM2H or employment visa?


----------



## nzaaaaaf (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank youroystevenung for replay

but my chooses are :1-Langkawi 2-Ipoh 3-Kuching .

yes i hope to get MM2H visa


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

Cheapest place to stay is at Ipoh and a search in google shows a few international schools


----------



## nzaaaaaf (Jun 17, 2014)

thank you again dear youroystevenung , any other helpful advice will be appreciated 

.
.


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

Well, main priority is to find accomodation, and its best to rent for now. Unless you had decided that Ipoh is where you want to lay your hats. Once you are here, you can travel and best decide for yourselves where would be a better place for you to retire.

The MM2H application should follow after the accomodation if you really would like to stay here long term. The MM2H gives you a 10 year renewal visa. The MM2H website is at Malaysia My Second Home Official Portal - MM2H Official Portal

Otherwise its visa runs once every 3 months to Thailand and back in.

Also, do get your self health insurance just in case you need to have a date with the Doctor.

Are you coming here alone or family?


----------



## nzaaaaaf (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank you dear , it's really wonderful advice .

Of course, three children with me so I asked for international schools .

What about the possibility of applying MM2H visa in Kuching ? i think better prices from the Peninsula 

.
.


----------



## roystevenung (Apr 18, 2012)

Kuching property prices seems to be the same if not higher than KL


----------



## nzaaaaaf (Jun 17, 2014)

and applying MM2H visa in sarawak easier ?! and the weather better than the others ?!
tell me more please about the comparison between these three areas.

Thanks in advance


----------

